# J.D. (Just Dog) 8-19?-94 to 9/6/09 (non-GSD)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

JD was diagnosed with mild chronic kidney disease in February. Bloodwork less than two months ago still showed mild disease, with numbers that were barely high.

On Friday night, he would not eat dinner and later threw up that day's breakfast. He threw up Saturday's breakfast in the car on the way to my boyfriend's house, wasn't really interested in treats, and later threw those up. He woke me up on Sunday morning by puking up Saturday's dinner, so we went off to the e-vet. Tests showed severed kidney failure with liver involvement, and he was soooo miserable. I went home, picked up my other dogs, took them to my BF's house and had him drive us to another vet. This was the first time that I've had to make that most terrible decision, but I couldn't let my "big man" suffer.

Although not my first dog, he was the first in my adult life. He was the first dog that I housebroke, the first one I took to training classes, and the one who introduced me to agility, pet therapy, and rally. He could have gone farther, achieved more, with a better trainer/handler, but he was my “big man”. I learned so much from him, and I miss him so much.

C-ATCH UACHX JK’s Balakai Mesa Black Gold AAD EAC OGC OJC ChCL ChFH RL1 (AOM) RL2 (AOM) TDIA CGC

Goodbye, JD. I hope you're playing with kitties to your heart's content.

~Kristin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. JD was obviously well loved and lived a good, long life. 

I hope that you can take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

RIP JD, Run free.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out for you and that tough decision you had to make.



> Originally Posted By: balakaiAlthough not my first dog, he was the first in my adult life. He was the first dog that I housebroke, the first one I took to training classes, and the one who introduced me to agility, pet therapy, and rally. He could have gone farther, achieved more, with a better trainer/handler, but he was my “big man”. I learned so much from him, and I miss him so much.


My heart really goes out to you..dakota was my first adult dog. all those firsts w/ JD will forever be in your memories and your heart!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Prayers are with you and your family. My deepest condolences.







J.D.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, he was very much loved.
Run free, J.D., and say hello to my crew at the Bridge.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear of J.D.'s passing. Looking at the long list of letters after his name, I can tell you two must have had a special bond. Run free at The Bridge, J.D.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hugs, loves and prayers to those he loved. It is so hard to make that choice.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry Kristin. They just aren't with us long enough.

RIP JD


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.....









Run free JD.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh no......

I am so sorry Kristin. Please take care.


----------

